# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Moray Beekeepers Association

## ajtony

Hi Guys, In Moray we have started an Association Apiary and we plan to hold courses/training events this season. Although we have always had a busy summer programme we have never thought about insurance until now. Other Associations run courses and the like but have any obtained insurance in case of injury to visitors, members or volunteers? Any advice would be welcome.

----------


## gavin

Last year I ran a bee event at a local estate and obtained from Charlie Irwin a copy of the insurance scheme run by the SBA.  I think that it covers local association meetings too, but I'll look it out later and let you know.

----------


## ajtony

Hey thanks Gavin, that would be great!

----------


## gavin

Can't find it, of course, but the SBA does have Public and Product Liability Insurance with Royal Sun Alliance which I'm pretty sure covers meetings run by SBA members.  I'll PM you contact details.

G.

----------


## Trog

Bookmarking this discussion as I need to know about insurance for assoc apiaries too!

----------


## ajtony

Guys, Got some info off Gavin. As soon as I have an answer on this I will ;post it here. cheers.

----------


## drumgerry

Congratulations to Tony and everyone who came along to help with the MBA apiary yesterday.  It is a superb project and something that I'll do everything I can to help.  And brilliant that we now have a Scottish forum as well!!

----------


## Stromnessbees

Getting back to the topic of insurance:

The Insurance leaflet from the SBA mentions 'Beginners Classes' (sic), which are insured as long as certain conditions are met. 
These are: 
1) up tp 10 students in class
2) full protective clothing must be worn
3) the instructor is to be a suitably competent beekeeper and SBA member
4) a first aider is present
5) it is advisable to have a mobile phone on site

My questions are: 
What's the definition of a 'Beginners Class', is any meeting which includes beginners a 'Beginners Class'?
Does the First Aider have to have a certificate, and if so, what are the specifications?

Would be grateful for some clarification, 
Doris

----------


## gavin

Thanks Doris.  I still haven't found my leaflet.

I understand that Charlie (our insurance guy) and colleagues are planning to re-draft the leaflet, so your questions are timely.

I've pointed Charlie to this thread and hope that he'll either answer here, or answer privately to one of us.

best wishes

Gavin

----------


## gavin

Dear Gavin
                    ref questions on your forum.

   Beginners class  :-  a group of persons ,who have not previously  been next to an open hive, taken into an apiary for instruction on how  to manipulate an occupied hive.

   First aider :- not necessarily certificated but with up to date  knowlege of how to treat a person in shock until professional help  arrives


   These details may change as the cover is renewed on 1st May each  year.

   I hope this helps the enquirers.  I am not competent enough to  answer them via your forum.

                                                                         Regards
                                                                                      Charlie.

----------


## Stromnessbees

Thanks, Charlie & Gavin

This means that we could arrange a training session for potential demonstrators on how to treat a person in shock in order to fulfill this requirement  
- much cheaper and less hassle than a First Aid course at the college.

Please keep us informed if any of the rules get changed.

Best wishes, Doris

----------


## Trog

I've just sent an email round my association to see who has first-aid skills.  Quite likely that many members will have as we have volunteer firemen, lifeboat crew, charter skippers, fish farmers, school teachers ... It's quite astonishing how many folk have to have a first aid certificate these days.

----------


## gavin

I can see that we need a 'my association has more diverse/interesting professions than yours' thread!  Perhaps Mull has already won that one ....

G.

PS  That's me straying off topic - sorry.

----------


## Trog

Hmmm, as we don't actually have a category on the membership form for 'occupation', it was partly guesswork on my part.  Quite a lot of us have more than one 'hat'.  Can get very confusing, especially for a bird of very little brain, remembering which particular hat one is - or should be - wearing at any given time!

----------


## POPZ

> I've just sent an email round my association to see who has first-aid skills.  Quite likely that many members will have as we have volunteer firemen, lifeboat crew, charter skippers, fish farmers, school teachers ... It's quite astonishing how many folk have to have a first aid certificate these days.


Absolutely right Mrs/Mr. Trog. There are a great many of us here on Mull. As a qualified first aider myself, which means not a great deal other than confusion as some of the first aid processes seem to change like the wind, I have never been instructed on treatment/recognition of anaphylactic shock. It is a subject that we should all know about, treatment etc. Maybe I am on my own here, but if not then it is time to remedy that somehow.

----------


## Trog

Well, I knew you'd have to be a qualified 1st aider, Popz, but you'd be surprised how many other members have volunteered, too, including one with specialist knowledge regarding anathingammywhotsit shock!  Should be no trouble having at least one present at every practical meeting, though a casualty might get suffocated with all the first aiders wanting a go at once!

----------

